# موضوع مخصص للاتفاق مع الضيف المسلم خوليو على المناظرة



## اخرستوس انستي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح
بناء على الاتفاق مع الضيف المسلم خوليو المشرف في احد المواقع الاسلامية تم فتح هذا الموضوع للاتفاق على مضمون المناظرة و الشروط
فليتفضل باثبات حضوره كي ما نبدأ

وشكر لاستاذي الحبيب روك لموافقتك على ادارة المناظرة*​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*متابع ...*


----------



## kholio5 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح*​
> *بناء على الاتفاق مع الضيف المسلم خوليو المشرف في احد المواقع الاسلامية تم فتح هذا الموضوع للاتفاق على مضمون المناظرة و الشروط*
> *فليتفضل باثبات حضوره كي ما نبدأ*​
> 
> *وشكر لاستاذي الحبيب روك لموافقتك على ادارة المناظرة*​


 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وحتى لا يظن اننا لا نلبي دعوة من يدعونا *

*فها انا موجود معكم *

*لكني لن اتنازل على رد اعتباري *

*وهذا هو أول شرطي للاستمرار معكم*


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الحبيب أخرستوس 
خطوة مُباركة و هادفة لحوار راقي على أصول الأدب و العلم. تفضلوا بطرح ما هو الموضوع الذي تُريدون النقاش به لأصادق عليه و لأبدأ موضوع الحوار و أديره بنفسي لضمان مسير الموضوع بالصورة المقبولة من الطرفين، بلا تجاوزات و لا تجريحات، بل لهدف البحث و الإعلان عن الحق.

الأخ kholio5 مرحب بك و بالحوار معك، نتمنى ان تكون أهلاً للحوار المُحترم العلمي المبني على الأدب و العلم، فلا داعي للكلام الجارح او المبطن، فليكن الهدف الحوار لإعلان الحق و ليس لتجريح و إهانة الآخر.
لا أعرف ما هو الإعتبار الذي تُريد رده، يا ريت توضح حتى نفهم قصدك.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## kholio5 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> الأخ الحبيب أخرستوس
> خطوة مُباركة و هادفة لحوار راقي على أصول الأدب و العلم.


 
*وهذا ما نرجو أن يكون دائما هو غايتنا* 
 




> تفضلوا بطرح ما هو الموضوع الذي تُريدون النقاش به لأصادق عليه


 
*سيكون الحوار باذن الله تعالى في اساسيات الايمان المسيحي *
*(الكتاب المقدس) ودلك لرغبة الزميل نفسه *
*هذا ان وافقني الزميل أخريستوس في الموضوع *

*ويمكنني أن أقدم لكم أخا يناظركم في موضوع اسلامي يكون كذلك في أساسيات الايمان* 




> و لأبدأ موضوع الحوار و أديره بنفسي لضمان مسير الموضوع بالصورة المقبولة من الطرفين، بلا تجاوزات و لا تجريحات، بل لهدف البحث و الإعلان عن الحق.


 
*من جانبي فهذا عهد مني بعدم الخروج عن ادبيات الحوار *
*وأي اختراق لتلك الادبيات هو اعلان افلاس من جانبي* 






> الأخ kholio5 مرحب بك و بالحوار معك، نتمنى ان تكون أهلاً للحوار المُحترم العلمي المبني على الأدب و العلم،


 
*شكرا لترحيبك*
*وتأكد أنني كذلك ان شاء الله تعالى* 
 




> فلا داعي للكلام الجارح او المبطن،





> فليكن الهدف الحوار لإعلان الحق و ليس لتجريح و إهانة الآخر.
> لا أعرف




*لكم مني عهد لا حنث فيه على ذلك* 






> ما هو الإعتبار الذي تُريد رده، يا ريت توضح حتى نفهم قصدك.


 
*الأمر هو كالتالي :*

*1 - منع اسمي هذا  (kholio5) من دخول المنتدى دون كتابة أي مشاركة *

*2 - فصل لأسم Arfos_Manakhs دون سبب ويمكنكم مراجعة مشاركات الاسم* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=376228


*الاسم الأول والثاني تم تسجيلهم في نفس الفترة وفي نفس التاريخ حتى لا تقولون لي أنه خطأ في السيرفر* 

*3 - فصل اسم 3abd_allah_9 دون سبب* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=376229




*الاسماء تم رفع الحظر عنها الآن وقد وضحت للزميل أخريستوس بعض الصور التي فيها فصل الأسماء *
* لكنني لا اسمح في حقي*
*حتى أضمن عدم تكرار ذلك مع هذا الاسم !!!*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام رب المجد يسوع​مرحبا بك معنا استاذ خوليو ضيفا كريما لاجل حوار راقي وشكرا لتلبيه الدعوه
دعنا نقيم حوارا مهذبا في فحواه عميقا في افكارة نفاد منه ونفيد ..
بداية ...
بالنسبة لمشكله الاسماء المحجوبه وانت هنا معنا الان ارجو ان تتوجه لقسم الشكاوى وتضع فيه مشكله الاسماء التي ذكرتها لي سابقا وستجد رد من المشرفين حول هذا الموضوع ودعنا نفرد هذه الصفحات لاجل الحوار  فالموضوع صدقني لن يخرج عن خطأ تقني او فني او مخالف من اي نوع المشرفين كفيليين بتوضيحها دون ان تنظر للموضوع كرد اعتبار او اهانه !!!  ..

وصدقني تلك الاسماء التي ذكرتها الان وتقول انها تعمل فأنا لم ابلغ الادارة بأي مما دار بيننا حول شعورك بالمهانه لحجب تلك الاسماء مما يؤكد لك ان عمل تلك الاسماء وما سبقة من حجب كان لاي سبب عدا اضطهادك انت شخصيا

*ولو كانت سياسه الموقع هكذا لما اصررت على دعوتك للبدأ في الحوار*


دعنا من هذا واكرر اكتب شكواك في القسم المخصص 

والحق يقال
رغم كل شئ الا انني اذكر للزميل خوليو في حوار سابق - انتهى قبل ان يكاد يبدأ للأسف - حول بولس الرسول انه تنازل عن شبههته حتى قبل ان ابدأ في الرد عليها لا لشئ الا لانه تعمق في البحث ووصل للرد .. وهي اخلاق وامانه علمية احييه عليها واتوقع ان اجدها منه ومني في حوارنا المشترك هذا

ن*بدأ بالاتفاق حول الموضوع ..*
في مناقشتنا كان الاقتراح حول موضوع : هل خالف المسيح الناموس ؟
اما الان اراك تتحدث عن *الكتاب المقدس*
*ولا بأس .. تخير عنوانا للموضوع كي ما نتفق على عناصرة ومراجعه و طريقة الحوار ونبدأ*

اكرر شكري وتقديري وسعادتي لوجودك بيننا


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2009)

قُمت بالرد على مداخلتك الأخيرة يا أخ kholio5 في الموضوع الذي طرحته في قسم الشكاوي هنا  #*6* لكي لا نُشتت الموضوع هذا ولا طلب الحوار الذي دعاك إليه الحبيب أخرستوس
عند إنتهاء هذا الإشكال الذي عندك و قررت البدأ في الحوار، سنُحدد بعدها الموضوع بصورة أوضح لإنه مُبهم حالياً.


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بستأذنكم اتابع

*​


----------



## drmichaelkola (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يقويكم و يبارك كل اطراف المناظرة و يحل بنفسة وسطها و يستخدمها لاعلاناتة بس ياريت ترك العاطفية و الميل لاى كلام صادر قصدى ان الصح يتقال علية صح و الغلط يتقال علية غلط بغض النظر عن مين اللى قايلة بس المسيح يبارك و تبقى مناظرة قدوة لكل المناظرات اللى ممكن تيجى بعد كدة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تمام

متابعين​


----------



## holiness (27 أكتوبر 2009)

متابع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*متابع .....*


----------



## kholio5 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسجيل حضور واستعداد لبدء الحوار *

*الحوار يكون في موضوع *
*(عصمة وأصالة الكتاب المقدس)*

*كما أطلب من الادارة أن تقبل مشاركة أحد الاخوة في مناظرة اسلامية تكون كذلك في الأساسيات *

*وان قبلتم يمكننا المشاركة في أكثر من مناظرتين *​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 أكتوبر 2009)

متابع..................................................​


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> ​
> *الحوار يكون في موضوع *
> *(عصمة وأصالة الكتاب المقدس)*​




هل لكم يا احبة أن تحددوا الموضوع بوضوح أكثر. عصمة الكتاب المقدس لها فروع كثيرة لا يمكن الحوار بها في موضوع واحد. حددوا أي شق تُريدون مناقشته​ 
*



كما أطلب من الادارة أن تقبل مشاركة أحد الاخوة في مناظرة اسلامية تكون كذلك في الأساسيات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
سيكون بعد إنتهاء المناظرة في المسيحيات لكي نضمن إدارة الحوار بأفضل صورة.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هل نبدأ ؟؟؟ ام سنظل فى الإنتظار ......... ؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لا داعي للإستعجال. علينا أن نتفق على الموضوع اولاً. الرجاء التحلي بالصبر و التعليق عند الضرورة في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## antonius (28 أكتوبر 2009)

أهلاً بالاخ خوليو..
تحية وبعد..
خطوة رائعة..نتمنى ان تكون المناظرة سبب بركة وخلاص لكثيرين..
وتنمنى الموفقية للطرفين..في الطريق لحوار راقي يد بيد..
واهلا بخوليو مرة اخرى 
سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا بالاخ والضيف خوليو

نصلي الى الله ان تكون ضيافتك واقامتك معنا سبب بركة لك ، ولكل متابعين المناظرة .

نصلي ان يتعامل الله مع الجميع ، فيتكلم الى قلوبكم وعقولكم ، ويسطع بنور اشراقه للجميع لمعرفة الحق والطريق الى الله لنوال الحياة الابدية .


----------



## lion_heart (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلنا بأشتياق الى مشاهدة هذه المناظرة *

*استاذي  اخرستوس انستي ربنا يبارك حياتك و تكون هذه المناظرة سبب بكرة للجميع*

*متابع *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الزميل الكريم خوليو
موضوع : عصمة و اصالة الكتاب المقدس موضوع واسع وكما قال لك استاذي الحبيب روك يحتوي على عناصر متعدده
واعتقد انك توافقني انه كلما زاد التركيز و التحديد للموضوع كلما زادت الافاده .. رجاء تحديد اكثر للموضوع الذي تريد ان تحاور فيه
وبشكل عام لابد ان تتذكر اننا ومن الاساس لابد ان نتناقش في مفهوم رئيسي كافتتاحية للحوار الا وهو :
(*العصمة*) كمفهوم
*فبالتأكيد فكرك عن ماهية العصمة للكتب المقدسة و معنى التحريف يختلف عن افكارنا .. فهذه نقطة لابد منها كافتتاحية للحوار لابد من تداولها .. *​
بالنسبة لمراجع  الحوار فاعتقد انها ستكون كالتالي : 
1- الكتاب المقدس
2- التفاسير المعتمدة
3- اقوال الاباء
4- العقل و المنطق التحليلي 
5- الكتب الكنسية المعتمدة (كتب الصلوات - التقليد ....... الخ)
6- الادلة التاريخية 
7- الاستدلالات المتوازية


وعند تناول احد اعداد الكتاب المقدس يكون من خلال التفسير المعتمد ..
واعلم صديقي انك بالتأكيد ترفض فكريا اغلب التفاسير المسيحية لذا فيجب ان تطرح  التفسير المعتمد وتوضح لما ترفض هذا التفسير باسلوب علمي ...

هذه بعض المقترحات الي حين
تحياتي ..


----------



## kholio5 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> الزميل الكريم خوليو
> موضوع : عصمة و اصالة الكتاب المقدس موضوع واسع وكما قال لك استاذي الحبيب روك يحتوي على عناصر متعدده


 
*ولماذا لا يتم مناقشة كل هذه العناصر للخروج بنتيجة واضحة المعالم  !!*
*حتى وان اخذت منا المناظرة وقتا طويلا *
*فالأهم هو النتيجة التي نخرج بها *
*بل أرى أن هذه فرصة لتوضيح كل ما يتعلق بالكتاب المقدس *
*وستكون المناظرة تعليمية أكثر مما تكون نقدية *
*فاعتبروها درسا يستفاد منه *
*ولا تعبروها مناظرة نقد وردود على النقد* 
 



> واعتقد انك توافقني انه كلما زاد التركيز و التحديد للموضوع كلما زادت الافاده ..


 
*بالعكس*
*كلما كانت شاملة كلما كانت اكثر افادة *
*فان تم توضيح نقطة يبقى الكتاب المقدس موضع دراسة فيما يخص باقي الفروع*
*لكن ان تم توضيح كل النقط فلن تبقى هناك حجة أمام من يناقش في الكتاب المقدس*
*وتكون هذه المناظرة مرجعا لكل ما يطرح على الكتاب المقدس من تساؤلات* 




> رجاء تحديد اكثر للموضوع الذي تريد ان تحاور فيه


 
*صراحة أرغب في مناقشة الكتاب المقدس بشكل شامل *
*أما ان رأيتم ان ذلك كثير عليكم فسيتم التركيز على *
*مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره وأقوال المفسرين والآباء الاولين في نفس المحور *





> (*العصمة*) كمفهوم
> *فبالتأكيد فكرك عن ماهية العصمة للكتب المقدسة و معنى التحريف يختلف عن افكارنا .. فهذه نقطة لابد منها كافتتاحية للحوار لابد من تداولها .. *​


 
*لا تقلق من هذه الناحية*
*بل سألتزم بما جاء في المفهوم والفكر المسيحي للعصمة والتحريف* 




> بالنسبة لمراجع الحوار فاعتقد انها ستكون كالتالي :
> 1- الكتاب المقدس
> 2- التفاسير المعتمدة
> 3- اقوال الاباء
> ...


 
*1- الكتاب المقدس*
*بكل ترجماته *
*(نسخة الفانديك) .. (النسخة العربية المشتركة) .. (النسخة الكاثوليكية) .. (نسخة الحياة طبعة السويد) . (ونسخة الحياة طبعة جى سى سنتر) ..(النسخة البوليسية للعهد الجديد) .. (النسخة العربية المبسطة طبعة المركز العالمى لترجمة الكتاب المقدس) . (نسخة الملك جيمس) .(الرهبانية اليسوعية _ بولس باسيم .. دار الشروق بيروت .)*

*اضافة الى مراجع أخرى تكون كلها مراجع مسيحية *

 



> وعند تناول احد اعداد الكتاب المقدس يكون من خلال التفسير المعتمد ..


 
*موافق* 




> واعلم صديقي انك بالتأكيد ترفض فكريا اغلب التفاسير المسيحية لذا فيجب ان تطرح التفسير المعتمد وتوضح لما ترفض هذا التفسير باسلوب علمي ...


 
*موافق*


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *ولماذا لا يتم مناقشة كل هذه العناصر للخروج بنتيجة واضحة المعالم  !!*
> *حتى وان اخذت منا المناظرة وقتا طويلا *
> *فالأهم هو النتيجة التي نخرج بها *
> *بل أرى أن هذه فرصة لتوضيح كل ما يتعلق بالكتاب المقدس *
> ...



لا مانع من الخوض بكل فروع اصالة و صحة الكتاب المقدس، لكن كل موضوع على حداً لكي لا نخلط المفاهيم سوياً و لكي لا نقفز في الحوار من القانونية للمخطوطات و هكذا. نطمح أن يكون موضوع تعليمي مُسهل و مبسط للأغلبية أكثر مما ان يكون محاورة و تحدي.

لذلك أتمنى منك في المداخلة القادة أن تُحدد أي فرع تُريد النقاش به أولاً، و بعد إكماله ننتقل لموضوع آخر و هكذا.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*خوليو يجب ان تحدد الموضوع التي تريد ان تناقش به عن الكتاب المقدس , ومن الواضح انك تريد ان تتحاور بالترجمات والمخطوطات , اما يكون شامل انا اعترض معك*
*فموضوع دراسة المخطوطات والعصمة كبير جدا ولا ياخذ جزء بسيط بصفحتين بالمنتدى*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> ولماذا لا يتم مناقشة كل هذه العناصر للخروج بنتيجة واضحة المعالم !!
> حتى وان اخذت منا المناظرة وقتا طويلا
> فالأهم هو النتيجة التي نخرج بها



لا مانع عندي على الاطلاق مع التقسيم الي موضوعات محدده
زميلي الفاضل 
ان الغرض من التقسيم و التحديد هو تنظيم الحوار لان شيوع الموضوع وعنوانه الرئيسي فقط يجعلنا ننتقل من شبهه الي شبهه باطنية اخرى ومنها الي شبهات متفرعه وجميعها تنتدرج تحت العنوان المذكور مما سيشتت الامور .


> حتى وان اخذت منا المناظرة وقتا طويلا


لا مشاكل طلاقا بالنسبة للوقت



> بل أرى أن هذه فرصة لتوضيح كل ما يتعلق بالكتاب المقدس
> وستكون المناظرة تعليمية أكثر مما تكون نقدية
> فاعتبروها درسا يستفاد منه
> ولا تعبروها مناظرة نقد وردود على النقد



لهذا اقول لك التنظيم هام جدا لتحديد المعلومه كل نقطة



> لا تقلق من هذه الناحية
> بل سألتزم بما جاء في المفهوم والفكر المسيحي للعصمة والتحريف


رائع
اذن اسمح لي أن تكون المشاركة الاولى لك في الموضوع هي توضيح فكر العصمة و التحريف وماهيتها وقدسية الترجمات كمداخله افتتاحية حتى يكون العرض و الطرح واضحا امام الجميع اعلق عليها وبعدها نتناول اولى نقاط الموضوع

تحياتي


----------



## kholio5 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*فلتكن البداية ب *

*مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *فلتكن البداية ب *
> 
> *مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره*



وان يكون :


> *اذن اسمح لي أن تكون المشاركة الاولى لك في الموضوع هي توضيح فكر العصمة و التحريف وماهيتها وقدسية الترجمات كما تراها او تعتقد اننا نراها كمداخله افتتاحية حتى يكون العرض و الطرح واضحا امام الجميع اعلق عليها ونحل اي خلاف وبعدها نتناول اولى نقاط الموضوع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *1- الكتاب المقدس*
> *بكل ترجماته *
> *(نسخة الفانديك) .. (النسخة العربية المشتركة) .. (النسخة الكاثوليكية) .. (نسخة الحياة طبعة السويد) . (ونسخة الحياة طبعة جى سى سنتر) ..(النسخة البوليسية للعهد الجديد) .. (النسخة العربية المبسطة طبعة المركز العالمى لترجمة الكتاب المقدس) . (نسخة الملك جيمس) .(الرهبانية اليسوعية _ بولس باسيم .. دار الشروق بيروت .)*
> 
> *اضافة الى مراجع أخرى تكون كلها مراجع مسيحية *


 

اقترح في حالة الاختلاف حول الترجمات ، الرجوع الى النسخة الاصلية العبرية او اليونانية . 
او اذا كان الاخ خوليو ليس له دراية باللغات الاصلية  ، فيكون الاحتكام الى الترجمات التي تعتمد ( الترجمة الحرفية ) وليس ( الترجمة التفسيرية ) .

هذا اقتراح فقط ، قبل البدء ، وهكذا دائما يتم الاتفاق على الرجوع الى مصدر للاحتكام عند الاختلاف .


----------



## kholio5 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> وان يكون :
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
*ما رأيك أن تعطيني لائحة بالأسئلة والمداخلات التي علي وضعها ؟؟؟!!!!  *

*يكفي مراجعة مشاركاتي *
*فان كان فيها ما يخالف المفهوم والفكر المسيحي في العصمة والتحريف فلكم حذفها *



*في انتظار فتح صفحة المناظرة و ارفاق الرابط  *​*
*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *ما رأيك أن تعطيني لائحة بالأسئلة والمداخلات التي علي وضعها ؟؟؟!!!!  *
> 
> *يكفي مراجعة مشاركاتي *
> *فان كان فيها ما يخالف المفهوم والفكر المسيحي في العصمة والتحريف فلكم حذفها *
> ...



مجددا اكرر ترحيبي بك
العزيز خوليو
نحن الان نتفق على الموضوع ومحوريته .. 
والمفاهيم جزء لا يتجزأ من حوارنا فهي في اغلب الحالات ستكون فيصل حكم
وانا سألتك عن مفاهيم العصمة التي في ذهنك وانت اجبت انك ستتحدث من واقع التعاليم والمفاهيم المسيحية .. ولابد لي ان اتاكد من انها تصل اليك بشكل مفهوم
لذا كون المداخلة / المداخلات الاولى في الحوار عن ماهية العصمة و التحريف ستكون جزءا اساسيا من حوارنا - وليس املاء للمداخلات او الاسئلة ...
فالامر مجرد توضيح للمفاهيم والاتفاق عليها ..
وهذه ستكون نقطة الانطلاقة ..
تحياتي


----------



## kholio5 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> وانا سألتك عن مفاهيم العصمة التي في ذهنك وانت اجبت انك ستتحدث من واقع التعاليم والمفاهيم المسيحية .. ولابد لي ان اتاكد من انها تصل اليك بشكل مفهوم


 
*أضنني حسمت لك هذه الاشكالية *
*ان وجدتم في مداخلاتي ما يخالف التعاليه والمفاهيم المسيحية *
*فلكم حذفها* 




> لذا كون المداخلة / المداخلات الاولى في الحوار عن ماهية العصمة و التحريف ستكون جزءا اساسيا من حوارنا - وليس املاء للمداخلات او الاسئلة ...


 
*أريد الاحتفاظ بأوراقي للمناظرة وسيرورتها *
*فلا تفرض علي ما يجب ان أبدا به من فضلك*
*فليس ذلك من أدبيات التناظر *
*بل ان كان من المناظر هفوة توجد في ما يكتبه فذلك يخدم الطرف الآخر*




> فالامر مجرد توضيح للمفاهيم والاتفاق عليها ..
> وهذه ستكون نقطة الانطلاقة ..


 
*كما قلت لكم *
*ان وجدتم في مداخلاتي ما يخالف المفهوم المسيحي فلكم بحذفه من المناظرة* 


*سيكون هذا آخر تعليق لي في هذه الصفحة *

*وفي انتظار فتح صفحة المناظرة وارفاق الرابط*


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *فلتكن البداية ب *
> 
> *مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره*



الموضوع ما زال مُبهم
طلبت منك طلب بسيط، وهو تحديد أي نو ع من عصمة الكتاب الذي تُريد مناقشتها، و لتهسيل الأمر عليك، فروع العصمة تدور حول:


قانونية الأسفار (كيف أختيرت الإسفار و لما أختير البعض و رُفض البعض الآخر)

المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)

إعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها إن فيها تضارب مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم الخ)
فأي شق تُريد الحوار فيه و ما هي مؤهلاتك لتكون طرفاً في الحوار، ما هو التعليم الذي تليقته في الشق المُختار، فنحن نريد التأكد إننا نحاور شخص دارس من مصادرنا ولا يحاور من معلومات يعتقد إنها في عقيدتنا.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*متابع ..........................*


----------



## kholio5 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> طلبت منك طلب بسيط، وهو تحديد أي نو ع من عصمة الكتاب الذي تُريد مناقشتها، و لتهسيل الأمر عليك، فروع العصمة تدور حول:


 
*تم تحديد الموضوع في (مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره)*
*وقد وافق المحاور على نفس الموضوع* 




> قانونية الأسفار (كيف أختيرت الإسفار و لما أختير البعض و رُفض البعض الآخر)


 
*ليس ذلك*
*بل ان حواري سيكون في ذات الأسفار القانوينية عندكم فقط*
*ولن أناقش في قانونيتها أبدا *




> المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)



*بل هو مقارنة بين ما هو موجود بين أيدينا في الكتاب المقدس ومطابقته مع ماهو موجود في مخطوطاته التي نقل منها* 




> [*]إعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها إن فيها تضارب مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم الخ)
> [*]



*لن أتطرق لذا المحور أبدا* 




> فأي شق تُريد الحوار فيه



*مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مخطوطاته التي نقل منها* 






> و ما هي مؤهلاتك لتكون طرفاً في الحوار،ما هو التعليم الذي تليقته في الشق المُختار،



*أعتقد أن هذا الطلب هو غي مقبول *
*فحينما تناقشون في مواضيع اسلامية فاننا لا نطالبكم بأي مستوى أزهري او تخرج اسلامي !!*

*فهل يوجد مسلم عنده شهادة أكليريكية أو تخرج من معهد لاهوت !!!*
*كما لا يوجد مسيحي واحد عنده شهادة اسلامية أو تخرج من معهد دراسات اسلامية *

*والا كان من الأولى حذف قسم الحوار الاسلامي في موقعكم لعدم توفر مؤهلات فيمن يتساءل فيها *
*بل ونجد في تلك التساؤلات أخطاء في قراءة الاستشهاد نفسه ورغم ذلك نشارك فيه ونجيب عليه* 




> فنحن نريد التأكد إننا نحاور شخص دارس من مصادرنا ولا يحاور من معلومات يعتقد إنها في عقيدتنا.


 
*أولا :*
*الزميل أخرستوس هو من قام بدعوتي للحوار *
*فان كنتم ترون عدم أهليتي لذلك فلماذا تم اعتماد الدعوة من الموقع ؟؟؟*

*ثانيا :*
*قلت وأعيد القول أنني سألتزم بل وسألزم نفسي بالمصادر المسيحية فقط *
*ولن يكون حواري من خلال معلومات أعتقدها أنا *
*بل سيكون بمصادر مسيحية و سيتم الاشارة اليها في المداخلات* 






> سلام و نعمة


 
*أحييكم بتحية المسيح* 
*سلا لكم*


*في انتظار فتح صفحة المناظرة وارفاق الرابط *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

متابع ومنتظر بدء المناظرة ........


----------



## bopp (30 أكتوبر 2009)

متى ستبدأ المناظرة ياتري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 أكتوبر 2009)

متابع ........​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *تم تحديد الموضوع في (مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع مصادره)*
> *وقد وافق المحاور على نفس الموضوع*



مصادر الكتاب المقدس كثيرة، المخطوطات، الترجمات، اقتباسات الأباء، تراث الكنيسة و تعليمها





> بل هو مقارنة بين ما هو موجود بين أيدينا في الكتاب المقدس ومطابقته مع ماهو موجود في مخطوطاته التي نقل منها



هذا المنطق مغلوط و مرفوض. فلا يوجد عندنا كتاب مُقدس مُنزل لكي تقارنه مع المخطوطات. ما بين يدينا من ترجمات تعكسها المخطوطات المُعتمد عليها في كتابة الترجمة، فالمقارنة الوحيدة الموجودة على أرض الواقع هو مقارنة مخطوطة مع غيرها






> *أعتقد أن هذا الطلب هو غي مقبول *
> *فحينما تناقشون في مواضيع اسلامية فاننا لا نطالبكم بأي مستوى أزهري او تخرج اسلامي !!*



ليس من الضروري أن تكون متطلبات الحوار في منتدياتكم مماثلة لمنتدانا. نحن نطمح لحوار راقي مبني على العلم و الأدب، فكل ما يُطرح في المحاورات يُطرح على بشكل علمي من أشخاص لهم علم و لهم مصادرهم المعتمدة التي يبنون حجتهم عليها، لا أشخاص لا يفقهون حرفاً في المسيحين و يتطفون الأدلة من هنا و هناك بكل جهل و تدليس ليعتبره دليلاً من مصادرنا.
الدراسة المُتعمقة لا تشترط أن تكون في الكليات و المعاهد، لكن إتباع المنهج الأكاديمي في كيفية دراسة موضوع مُعين هو المطلوب.






> *أولا :*
> *الزميل أخرستوس هو من قام بدعوتي للحوار *
> *فان كنتم ترون عدم أهليتي لذلك فلماذا تم اعتماد الدعوة من الموقع ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

لا أعرف لماذا كل هذا النفور من أن تذكر لنا مستواك في المسيحيات، خاصةً إن الموضوع الذي تُريد النقاش فيه، اي موضوع المخطوطات، هو علم جديد على الشرقيين و لذلك يحتاج الى دراسة و معرفة. فكل ما طلبناه هو أن توضح لنا مستواك في هذا العلم، ما قرأته و ما تعلمته في المخطوطات. لم نشترط ان يكون لك شهادة في هذا العلم، كل ما طلبناه هو ذكر مستواك في هذا العلم.

منتظر تحديد الموضوع بصورة أصح و ذكر المستوى العلمي في الموضوع المُحدد من كلا الطرفين.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kholio5 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

> مصادر الكتاب المقدس كثيرة، المخطوطات، الترجمات، اقتباسات الأباء، تراث الكنيسة و تعليمها


 
*ستتم المقارنة في كل هذه المصادر*
*وقد اخترنا كبداية ان تكون المقارنة مع المخطوطات* 




> هذا المنطق مغلوط و مرفوض. فلا يوجد عندنا كتاب مُقدس مُنزل لكي تقارنه مع المخطوطات.
> ما بين يدينا من ترجمات تعكسها المخطوطات المُعتمد عليها في كتابة الترجمة، فالمقارنة الوحيدة الموجودة على أرض الواقع هو مقارنة مخطوطة مع غيرها


 
*هذه وجهة نظرك وانا أحترمها*
*لكني املك من المصادر ما يقول كلاما مغايرا *
*فهل تطلب مني أن اكذب ما هو معتبر كمصادر للكنيسة و أصدق شخصا لا أعرفه الا من خلال موقع الكتروني ؟؟*
*كما أن من ضمن المقارنة كذلك سيكون بمقارنة مخطوطة مع غيرها فلا تقلق من ذلك *







> ليس من الضروري أن تكون متطلبات الحوار في منتدياتكم مماثلة لمنتدانا.


 
*ومن الذي تكلم عن منتدياتنا ؟؟؟*
*كلامي كان عن موقعكم أنكم لا تشترطون مؤهلات فيمن يكتب أسئلتة عن الاسلام في قسم الحوار الاسلامي* 




> نحن نطمح لحوار راقي مبني على العلم و الأدب،


 
*أؤكد لك أنه سيكون كذلك وما عليكم الا التجربة فان كان فيها مخالفة فيمكنكم الغاء المناظرة من الأساس* 





> فكل ما يُطرح في المحاورات يُطرح على بشكل علمي من أشخاص لهم علم و لهم مصادرهم المعتمدة التي يبنون حجتهم عليها، لا أشخاص لا يفقهون حرفاً في المسيحين و يتطفون الأدلة من هنا و هناك بكل جهل و تدليس ليعتبره دليلاً من مصادرنا.


 
*ليس ذلك منهجي أبدا فلا تقلق* 





> الدراسة المُتعمقة لا تشترط أن تكون في الكليات و المعاهد، لكن إتباع المنهج الأكاديمي في كيفية دراسة موضوع مُعين هو المطلوب.


 
*هذا أؤكده لك والحوار سيكشف لنا ذلك* 







> لا أعرف لماذا كل هذا النفور من أن تذكر لنا مستواك في المسيحيات،


 
*ليس من المعقول أن أحكم على نفسي فالكل لا يزال يتعلم مهما بلغ من العمر ومهما مر من الزمن* 





> خاصةً إن الموضوع الذي تُريد النقاش فيه، اي موضوع المخطوطات، هو علم جديد على الشرقيين و لذلك يحتاج الى دراسة و معرفة.


 
*اذن فشرطك لا يتوفر في الطرفين !!!*




> فكل ما طلبناه هو أن توضح لنا مستواك في هذا العلم،


 
*مستور مقبول للدخول في حوارات ومناظرات* 




> ما قرأته و ما تعلمته في المخطوطات.


 
*كل ماهو متوفر في ذلك* 





> منتظر تحديد الموضوع بصورة أصح


 
*مطابقة الكتاب المقدس مع المخطوطات* 




*ودائما في انتظار فتح صفحة المناظرة وارفاق الرابط *


*نفسي طويل فهل من مزيد من اطالة الموضوع ؟!*


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يا احبائي 

الموضوع اصبح متشعب جدا

موضوع المقارنة هذا واسع ، فما هو المقياس المعتدل للاحتكام اليه عند الاختلاف ؟؟؟

مثلا طلب الاخ خوليو ، استخدام الترجمات ، وقلت اذا اختلف الترجمات (ولابد ان تختلف) فما هو مقياس الاحتكام ؟؟؟

طلبت ان يكون الاصل العبري او اليوناني ، ولم يرد احد على هذه النقطة .

الان يثير الاخ الضيف موضوع المقارنة مع المخطوطات ، فاذا كان هناك مخطوطة مختلفة عن غيرها ، فما هو المقياس للاحتكام اليها او الى غيرها .؟؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال الذي يجب ان يتم حسمه من الان وقبل البدء في الحوار ، لان عند اثارة هذه النقطة في وسط المناظرة ، سيتمسك كل طرف بمخطوطة ولن ينتهي الامر .


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مع إحترامى الكامل للمناظرين، قبل أن تتم أى مناظرة لها علاقة بالنقد الكتابى، يجب أن أعرف مستواكما أنتما الإثنين.

الأخ أخرستوس و الأخ خوليو:

1- ما هى الكتب المدرسية فى النقد النصى التى درستموها؟
2- ما هو علمكما باللغة اليونانية؟
3- ما هى دراساتكم المنشورة حول النقد النصى؟

أرجو إرفاق هذه المعلومات قبل كل شىء، حتى اتأكد من كفاءة كل منكما أولاً، ثم نقرر أمر المناظرة.

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## Fernando Torres (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*حُرر بسبب تشتيت الموضوع*


----------



## kholio5 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> مع إحترامى الكامل للمناظرين، قبل أن تتم أى مناظرة لها علاقة بالنقد الكتابى، يجب أن أعرف مستواكما أنتما الإثنين.


 



> *مع احترامي لك وتقديري *
> *لكن قبل ان أقبل حكمك لابد أن أعرف ما هو مقدار حكمك على ذلك وما الذي يجعل منك حاكما على مستوى الأشخاص ؟؟*
> 
> *وسأجيب عن أسئلتك :*
> ...


----------



## kholio5 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> موضوع المقارنة هذا واسع ، فما هو المقياس المعتدل للاحتكام اليه عند الاختلاف ؟؟؟


 
*المقياس هو قول العلماء المختصين في الترجيح *




> مثلا طلب الاخ خوليو ، استخدام الترجمات ، وقلت اذا اختلف الترجمات (ولابد ان تختلف) فما هو مقياس الاحتكام ؟؟؟
> 
> طلبت ان يكون الاصل العبري او اليوناني ، ولم يرد احد على هذه النقطة .


 
*وانا أوافق على الاحتكام الى النصوص المستلمة العبرية منها واليونانية او ما تسمونه نصوصا أصلية*
*وهذا هو أساس المناظرة (المطابقة مع الأصول)*
 




> الان يثير الاخ الضيف موضوع المقارنة مع المخطوطات ، فاذا كان هناك مخطوطة مختلفة عن غيرها ، فما هو المقياس للاحتكام اليها او الى غيرها .؟؟؟؟


 
*المقياس قول العلماء في الترجيح* 






> هذا هو السؤال الذي يجب ان يتم حسمه من الان وقبل البدء في الحوار ، لان عند اثارة هذه النقطة في وسط المناظرة ، سيتمسك كل طرف بمخطوطة ولن ينتهي الامر .


 
*أبدا لن يكون ذلك مني *
*بل سأعرض ما قاله المختصون حول مرجعية الحكم*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل خوليو 

سلام من الله يملأ حياتك 

شكرا لتفضلك بالرد 



kholio5 قال:


> *المقياس هو قول العلماء المختصين في الترجيح *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بقيت جزئية واحدة اذا تكرمت ، وهي تعريف قصدك عن ( العلماء المختصون ) فهل كل انسان اسمه مشهور على الانترنت ، يهاجم المسيحية كونه ملحدا او غير مؤمنا ، هل تعتبره عالما مختصا ؟؟


----------



## kholio5 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> بقيت جزئية واحدة اذا تكرمت ، وهي تعريف قصدك عن ( العلماء المختصون ) فهل كل انسان اسمه مشهور على الانترنت ، يهاجم المسيحية كونه ملحدا او غير مؤمنا ، هل تعتبره عالما مختصا ؟؟


 
*لن يكون ذلك فلا تقلق *
*فليس من منهجي أبدا أن أناقش في عقيدة وأستشهد من خارجها*
*ولن تكون مجرد أسماء على الانترنت*
*بل هي أسماء لها وزنها في المجتمع *
*و سيكون الاستشهاد بمراجع مصورة من الكتب *
*الا ان كان توفرها منحصر على موقع فسيتم الاشارة الى ذلك*


*هكذا انا بينت بعض اوراقي في المناظرة (مع احتفاظي بغيرها) *
*ولا أعتقد أنه بقي أمر يعطل فتح صفحة المناظرة *

*ولن يكون مني أي استنتاج شخصي او حكم من نفسي أو تقرير *
*وانما سأكون ناطقا بلسان فطاحلة علماء هذا الفرع *

*وما الغاية الا الوصول الى الحقيقة و اتباعها *


*سلام لكم*


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> > *مع احترامي لك وتقديري *
> > *لكن قبل ان أقبل حكمك لابد أن أعرف ما هو مقدار حكمك على ذلك وما الذي يجعل منك حاكما على مستوى الأشخاص ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> *مع احترامي لك وتقديري *
> *لكن قبل ان أقبل حكمك لابد أن أعرف ما هو مقدار حكمك على ذلك وما الذي يجعل منك حاكما على مستوى الأشخاص ؟؟*



*صديقى العزيز

وضح من هذا السؤال فى خد ذاته عدم علمك بعلم النقد النصى لأن من يعرف العلم يعرف رواده ومعلميه ودارسيه الممتازين وسؤالك هنا لا منطق له فى الإعراب

فيمكن لى ان اقول لك اسأل س و ص و ع و ض وبل يمكن ان اقول لك اسأل بارت اير مان نفسه عن الأستاذ فادى وهو سيجيبك او للسرعة ادخل على التوقيع للأستاذ فادى او الموقع المفضل الخاض به ويمكنك هناك ان تتعلم منه جيدا*


----------



## Fadie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الزميل خوليو، واضح انك لم تقرأ سوى مقالة واحدة فى النقد النصى و هى التى عرضتها لبارت ايرمان. ففضلاً أخبرنى بأى وجه تأتى لتناظر فى النقد النصى و انت لم تقرأ سوى مقالة واحدة فيه؟! أما عن شخصى فيمكنك أن تسأل المسلمين قبل المسيحيين.


----------



## antonius (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اقول افتحوا الحوار الثنائي...
فان كان قادرا على الحوار فسنرى..وان لم يكن فساخذ دروسا في الموضوع !!
اطلتم الموضوع يا جماعة


----------



## kholio5 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> الأستاذ فادي لا يحتاج التعريف عن نفسه في هذا العلم، فلا داعي لهذا السؤال.


 
*هذا بالنسبة لكم *
*اما بالنسبة لي فلا اعلم منه الا اسما مسجلا في موقع الكتروني يمكن لأي شخص آخر ان يسجل بنفس الاسم* 








> فعلاً أمر غريب، متى أصبح قرأت ثلاثة كتب منبعاً كافية للمناظرات و الحجج؟


 
*وأين وجدت في كلامي أني قرأت ثلاث كتب فقط ؟؟*
*لو أكملت الاقتباس لقرأت كلامي الي أقول فيه* 

*



هذه كأمثلة وسيتم عرض المراجع في المناظرة حين الاستشهاد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​


> هذه الكتب يستطيع قرائتها أي شخص في اسبوع أو اثنين بالكثير، فهل معنى هذا إن من قرأها مستعد للمناظرات و الحجج؟


 
*لا يسعني ذكر كل ما قراته لضيق الوقت و لضعف الذاكرة *
*وكان ذكري لثلاث كتب كمثال ليس للحصر* ​





> أنا بدأت أتعب من التكرار و التهرب من الإجابة دليل على عدم كفائتك في النقد النصي.


 
*أضن أن السؤال موجه لطرفي المناظرة *
*فهل نسقط حكمك على الطرفين ؟؟*
*فعلى الأقل انا أبدل جهدي في التوضيح *
*ولم نجد ذلك من الطرف الآخر !!*

*فشكرا لحكمك *​​


> كل ما طلبناه منك هو مستواك يا أخ،


 
*كيف يمكنني اثبات ذلك ؟؟*
*بذكر كل الكتب التي قرأتها !!!*




> ما هي معلوماتك و ما هي أبحاثك


 
*لن أجعل من أبجاثي حجة في المناظرة وليس ذلك من الانصاف *
*بل سألتزم بما يقوله اصحاب الشأن في ذلك فقط* 




> و مدة دراستك لهذا العلم الجديد..


 
*ان كان جديدا عندكم فعندي معروف منذ 10 سنين تقريبا *
*وبداية دراستي فيه منذ 2003 *
*وكان من خلال كتب باللغة الفرنسية بحكم ثقافتي *
*ثم اتجهت للكتب باللغة الانجليزية*
*ثم قرات أقوال السابقين في هذا العلم *
*وكذلك أقوال المتأخرين فيه (* الانتقائيين العقلانيين ) 





> لحد الآن لم نرى سوى ثلاثة كتب..


 
*كانت مجرد مثال ليس أكثر*
*وكما قلت بنفسك من قبل *
*ان كان قراءة ثلاث كتب يستلزم أسبوعا فقط*
*فاحسب بنفسك كم الكتب التي يمكن قراءتها في ظرف سبع سنوات * ​​​ 



> إحترم نفسك و أعرف قدرك قبل أن تتلفظ بكلام مُبطن.
> إثبت ما شأت من هذا الموضوع فهذا لا يهمنا بشئ، لكن حذاري من تكرار هذا الإسلوب


 
*كانت وجهة نظر لا تلزم احدا وليس فيها أي اعتداء على الاحترام *
*فهل يمكن تفسير استمرار المناقشة الى أربع صفحات ؟؟*
*وعلى العموم ان كنتم ترون فيها تبطينا ما فأرجو ان تعذرني على موقفي ذلك *





> نطمح لمناظرة من أهل الحجج و العلم و ليس مناظرة نقل من مصادر لا يفقه بها المناظر شيئاً.


 
*أليس قولك هنا هو من نفس باب قولي الذي وصفته بعدم الاحترام ؟؟*
*كيف حكمت بتفقهي من عدمه بالمصادر!!*





> هذه مناظرة و ليست لعب، من يدخلها يجب أن يكون مؤهلاً لها من جانب الأدب و العلم، فاذا نقصك أحدهما فلا داعي للمناظرات بل نكتفي بمواضيع حوارية تشارك بها أنت كسائل و نرد نحن كمجاوبين.


 
*أعتقد أن الدعوة جاءت من جانبكم *
*وليس أنا من دخل لطلب الحوار او النقاش !!!*
*ما أنا الا مستجيب للموضوع الذي يحمل في عنوانه اسمي ليس أكثر *
 




> إضافة الى أن موضوع المحاورة الذي وصلني هو هل خالف المسيح الناموس و هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج العلم الكبير في مناظرته، فيستطيع أي مسلم المحاججة بالنوصو و المسيحي بالرد بالتفاسير و الأدلة. أما هذه القفزة لعلم النقد النصي الذي يحتاج لدراسة و تعمق أكبر بكثير من المحاورة في هل خالف المسيح الناموس.


 
*أنا لم أقل أبدا بمخالفة المسيح للناموس حتى أناظر فيه*

*ولن أناظر في موقع مسيحي الا في مواضيع أساسية في المسيحة*
*فان ثبت الأساس ثبت خلافه في بقية البناء*

*أما الحوار في فهم نصوص يعلل بعدم فهم طرف أو آخر فلا جدوى منه ولا يؤدي الا اي نتيجة وتنتهي المناظرة كأنها لم تبدأ *


----------



## صوت الرب (1 نوفمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> انا اقول افتحوا الحوار الثنائي...
> فان كان قادرا على الحوار فسنرى..وان لم يكن فساخذ دروسا في الموضوع !!
> اطلتم الموضوع يا جماعة


*أتفق معك 100 %
فلا أريد أن يفكر البعض أننا 
نطيل في الموضوع تهربا من المناظرة
برأئي نفتح موضوع المناظرة و إن وجدنا
أنها غير ناجحة فنغلقها فورا و بهذا لا ندع
مجال لأي شخص أن يفكر بأننا نهرب من المناظرات
كما إني أرى أن الأخ خوليو جاد في الحوار
*


----------



## kholio5 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> الزميل خوليو، واضح انك لم تقرأ سوى مقالة واحدة فى النقد النصى و هى التى عرضتها لبارت ايرمان.


 
*كيف اكتشفت هذا الاكتشاف العظيم ؟؟*

*كان ذلك مجرد مثال ليس للحصر !!!*

*لماذا لا تكملون قراءة الكلام المكتوب !!!*




> ففضلاً أخبرنى بأى وجه تأتى لتناظر فى النقد النصى و انت لم تقرأ سوى مقالة واحدة فيه؟!


 
*المناظرة ستكشف الأمور للمتابعين* 




> أما عن شخصى فيمكنك أن تسأل المسلمين قبل المسيحيين.


 
*بل اني من المتابعين لأبحاثك في نفس المحور *
*وعلى جهازي كثير من كتاباتك حملتها وقرأتها*

*لكني لا أتكلم على المكانة في المواقع*

*بل أتكلم على مكانتك في ذات العلم ومدى مساهمتك فيه لتكون قادرا على تقييم غيرك !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> *هذا بالنسبة لكم *
> *اما بالنسبة لي فلا اعلم منه الا اسما مسجلا في موقع الكتروني يمكن لأي شخص آخر ان يسجل بنفس الاسم*




ماذا قلت ؟؟ موقع إلكترونى ؟؟؟

سوف ابين لك ان مجرد سؤالك هذا السؤال يبين لنا ما هو مدى علمك

هل يمكن مدعى بعلم للنقد النصى ان يسأل عن بروس ميتزجر او بارت ايرمان ويعى العلم فيه ؟؟

قلنا لك اسأل كل ما تعرفه من اصدقاء ومعلمين 



> *وأين وجدت في كلامي أني قرأت ثلاث كتب فقط ؟؟*
> *لو أكملت الاقتباس لقرأت كلامي الي أقول فيه*



الا تعلم ان المصادر القوية هى الأساسية فى الذهن ؟؟؟ بمعنى انى اتذكر ابرز الأشياء وليس هوامشها !!



> *لا يسعني ذكر كل ما قراته لضيق الوقت و لضعف الذاكرة *
> *وكان ذكري لثلاث كتب كمثال ليس للحصر*



ما هو ضيق الوقت ؟؟؟ 
ساعة ؟؟ ساعتان ؟؟؟ يوم ؟؟؟ خذ وقتك !!



> *كيف يمكنني اثبات ذلك ؟؟*
> *بذكر كل الكتب التي قرأتها !!!*



لا بــ 50% منها فقط



> *لن أجعل من أبجاثي حجة في المناظرة وليس ذلك من الانصاف *
> *بل سألتزم بما يقوله اصحاب الشأن في ذلك فقط*



ألا تعلم ان البحث العلمى الاكاديمى يعتدم على السابقين فى ذات العلم ؟؟؟

بمعنى انك لو لم تعرض ابحاثك لهذا السبب فتكون انت تكيل بمكيالين



> *ان كان جديدا عندكم فعندي معروف منذ 10 سنين تقريبا *
> *وبداية دراستي فيه منذ 2003 *
> *وكان من خلال كتب باللغة الفرنسية بحكم ثقافتي *
> *ثم اتجهت للكتب باللغة الانجليزية*
> ...



اعتقد ان هذا الرد خصيصا سوف يفهمه جيدا الأستاذ ماى روك



> *ان كان قراءة ثلاث كتب يستلزم أسبوعا فقط*
> *فاحسب بنفسك كم الكتب التي يمكن قراءتها في ظرف سبع سنوات *



يا اخ هذة مزحة لا تخيل هنا على احد

انت تقل ما لانعلمه عنك ومن ثم تحسب على هذا الفرض اوتارا

بمعنى 

ان قراءة الكتاب مثلا تستغرق اسبوعا وانت تقول انك فيه منذ 2003 وهذا يعنى انك قرأت 300 كتاب على اقل تقدير فرقمك انت بنيته على كلامك وليس على حقيقة



> *كانت وجهة نظر لا تلزم احدا وليس فيها أي اعتداء على الاحترام*



فيها اهتداء على المنتدى بأسره


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> *كيف اكتشفت هذا الاكتشاف العظيم ؟؟*
> 
> *كان ذلك مجرد مثال ليس للحصر !!!*
> 
> *لماذا لا تكملون قراءة الكلام المكتوب !!!*



عملا بنفس النظرية نقول الآتى

انك ذكرت مقالة واحده فقط من ضمن مقالات كثيره له ومحاضرات وابحاث وكتب له وهذا يؤدى بنا الى فهم انك لا تملك عن هذا الجهبذ سوى هذة المقالة الصغيرة له وهذا ما تذكرته فى كتاباتك فهل هذا صحيح ؟



> *المناظرة ستكشف الأمور للمتابعين*



ننتظرها



> *بل اني من المتابعين لأبحاثك في نفس المحور *
> *وعلى جهازي كثير من كتاباتك حملتها وقرأتها*
> 
> *لكني لا أتكلم على المكانة في المواقع*
> ...



اولا: ناقدت نفسك
ثانيا : حتى تبريرك غير مقبول فأنه لم ولن يحكم عليك بل يريد معرفة مستواك لأنه هو ايضا فى نفس العلم هذا وايضا هو مشرف فى هذا الموقع فهل عرفت ما افضليته المعلوماتية ؟؟


----------



## Eva Maria (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*
ارى ان الزميل خوليو قد أوضح مستواه, بما يكفي لحسم الموضوع بالقبول والرفض.

كما ان الاستاذ اخرستوس انستي هو برتبة ناقد كتابي في المنتدى, فلا حاجة لمطالبته بأيضاح مستواه العلمي. 

*


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أعتقد أننا ضيعنا الكثير من الوقت فقط لسماع مستوى الطرف المسلم و لحد الآن لم نصل لشئ. لندع المناظرة تحكم بنفسها، و بذلك نحتفظ بحق إيقافها متى رأينا إن المشاركات لا ترقى للمستوى المطلوب.
فلا مانع من بدأ المناظرة، ننتظر الأخ أخرستوس أنستي و تعليقه على الموضوع. 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه لاساتذتي الاحباء ..
شكرا لكل من شارك بالموضوع واهتم بمتابعه الحوار واعلم جيدا ان كل هذا بهدف الوصول الي افضل مستوى للحوار
علم النقد النصي علم جديد على الاذن العربية وكما تعلمون كانت بداياته على يد استاذي الحبيب فادي وهنا في المنتدى
ونحن جميعا نخضع لسلطة التعليم و البحث ..
لذا ..
*ارى ان نفتح الموضوع للحوار* ... ودعونا نبحث ونقرأ ونخرج بالحوار في افضل صورة مع *مراجعه ومراقبه من اساتذتي في المنتدى .*.

وجود خطأ (علمي) في احد المشاركات وارد ... فلنجعله سبب بركة من خلال التصحيح والعرض وتغيير المسار ..
اعتقد أن ما سيعرضة الزميل الكريم خوليو هو صورة للمسلم المثقف الذي يطرق ابواب هذا الموضوع للمرة الاولى ..
وسيكون ناقلا لما هو منشورا و مكتوبا في اكثر من مكان مع فارق اسلوب العرض و الطرح (لان النسخ و اللصق ممنوع .. فقط عبر باسلوبك)
*دعونا نستمع كيف ينظر المسلم الي هذا العلم*
وكيف يتأثر بالاقوال و الابحاث .. وكيف يفكر تجاه الكتاب المقدس وعصمتة ووحيه
نحاورة بالمنطق و العقل و الفكر و المرجع .. ونطالبة بالمثل
وليكن الموضوع سبب بركة للجميع وتعديل للمسارات الفكرية لدى الجميع .. بل وتكون نقله الي فكر المسيحي المعاصر الذي ربما لم يسمع شيئا حتى الان عن هذا العلم
ارجو استاذي الحبيب روك ان تتكرم بفتح الموضوع لنبدأ تلك الدراسة .. وارجو من اساتذتي الرقابه و المتابعه
واعتقد انه في حاله الخطأ لا داعي للحذف بل ان دور التعليقات ودور الطرف المسيحي في الحوار هو تصحيح هذا الخطأ بالدليل و البرهان ... مع التأكيد على حق الادارة في اغلاق الموضوع في حاله عدم جدوى الحوار
اذكروني في صلواتكم 
+++++

الزميل الفاضل خوليو .. من الهام جدا ان يبدأ الحوار بمدخل تمهيدي للمفاهيم الاساسية لما سنتحاور فيه وهذا لا يعيب في شئ ولا تعده املاء مني عليك لما ستكتبة .. ولكن يهمني كما اثق انه يهمك أن يستوعب كل قارئ كل حرف مكتوب منك ومني .. لذا اصر على طلبي الأول ان نبدأ بتوضيح ما تراه ايمان مسيحي حول مفهوم ا*لعصمة* ... بل وانقد ايضا هذا الفكر ان كان لا يوافقك كمسلم ونتحاور من هنا كنقطة انطلاق نتناول بعدها ما تشاء من نقاط ...
كما اراك استخدمت تعبير (*الاصول*) *فما هي نظرتك ايضا لتعريف (اصول) الكتاب المقدس* ؟؟
بالنسبة للتوقيت لك ما تشاء من الوقت للبحث و الدراسة اثناء سير المناظرة ولكن المهم ان تأتي بمعلومة موثقة وعلق عليها كما تشاء ولي الرد ..
اوصيك ان تهتم ان يفهم الجميع ما تعرضه وما تطرحه

شكرا لك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

> history of the christian church, volume ii: Ante-nicene christianity. A.d. 100-325.
> Author: Schaff, philip (1819-1893)



*خوليو , هل انت متاكد ؟ هل تعلم ان هناك 37 جزء منه وانت لم تاتي لنا الا بالثاني ويبدو انه ناقص ؟؟ 
هل هذا ما تسميه دراسة لشخص يريد ان يدخل حوار ويدعي انه درسها لمدة 7 سنوات ؟؟*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> kholio5 قال:
> 
> 
> > إضافة الى أن موضوع المحاورة الذي وصلني هو هل خالف المسيح الناموس و هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج العلم الكبير في مناظرته، فيستطيع أي مسلم المحاججة بالنوصو و المسيحي بالرد بالتفاسير و الأدلة. أما هذه القفزة لعلم النقد النصي الذي يحتاج لدراسة و تعمق أكبر بكثير من المحاورة في هل خالف المسيح الناموس.
> ...


----------



## kholio5 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*أنا في انتظار فتح صفحة المناظرة وارفاق الرابط *
*شكرا لصبركم و تحملكم *


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جداً، المناظرة ستكون في مصادر الكتاب المقدس, فاسمحلوا لي بالتجهيز لفتح موضوع المناظرة. لن يأخذ التجهيز الكثير من الوقت، يوم غد سيكون الموضوع جاهز للبدأ و موضوع التعليقات للمتابعة و الإضافة و كلا الموضوع سيكونا تحت إشرافي المستمر لضمان حقوق الطرفين بكل حيادية

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## باسم25 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

هو فين خوليو انسحب ولا ايه


----------



## صوت الرب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

باسم25 قال:


> هو فين خوليو انسحب ولا ايه


لا لم ينسحب ... 
و لكنه يحضر للمداخلة الأولى ...
و قد نبهنا أنه يريد 4 أيام لذلك
و اليوم هو اليوم الخامس
.
ملاحظة : إن أردت أن تضيف تعليقا على المناظرة
فضعه على الرابط التالي :-
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107729


----------

